# John Lobb RTW Lasts - Information Available?



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

Can someone direct me to a compendium of some sort of the various lasts used in the J Lobb RTW shoes? Something like the following from Image Shack giving EG lasts would be ideal:

https://img25.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=eg606-eg888_sm.jpg

This listing gives the one JLobb last, the 7000, but none of the others. By the way, I'm not sure to whom to give credit for that listing of lasts (and I'd like to give proper credit), but it may well be Timeless Rider.

We hear of the Lobb 7000 and 8000 lasts quite a bit on this forum, but, even if there aren't pictures, can someone list off the other Lobb lasts? I know of the 8695, but what other ones are there, and what are their characteristics?


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

Roger, i know of the 1105 last used only in the Classics. 

It is a sort of like the 7000 last but it is I heard, based on the 7000 last to make it more compatible with more people's feet.

It is a very nice looking last, it is on the JL brampton and Medbourne.


7000 is the elegant Prestige last with a pointier rounded toe
8000 I think is the same last but with a more squared off toe.



just one question to future answerers, would one have to size down on a 7000 or 8000 if you wear a 9 UK in 1105?


----------



## Harrydog (Apr 2, 2005)

Brian13 said:


> just one question to future answerers, would one have to size down on a 7000 or 8000 if you wear a 9 UK in 1105?


I wear a 10.5 is most US shoes (Alden/AE) Go with a UK 9.5 in Edward Green and C&J 337 last.

I went with a UK 9 in the Lobb Sutton(8000 last). A very snug, Edward Green like fit. The 9.5 didn't fit as well at the flex point of the instep. After a few wearings I am definitely sold on the Lobbs. Great....now I want more. I am eyeing the Brookland boot (also 8000) or the new double buckle monk (8000).


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

Has anyone heard of a JLobb 5445 last?


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

Roger said:


> Has anyone heard of a JLobb 5445 last?


I've seen it listed in ebay auctions, but never in a store, so I've never tried one on. The lasts already listed are the only ones I know.

BTW, you're correct that the pictures of EG lasts are from TimelessRider.


----------



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

Brian13 said:


> just one question to future answerers, would one have to size down on a 7000 or 8000 if you wear a 9 UK in 1105?


The only Lobb I was able to try on before ordering a pair was the Langton on the 1105. I wore a UK 9E comfortably and following the advice of several salesmen at the Lobb store in London ordered my Chapels (8000 last) in that size. When they arrived, they were a size too large. They replaced them with a UK 8.5E which fit perfect in the forefoot but had a bit of slippage in the heel. About ten hours of wear around the house made the sole flexible enough that I no longer experienced any slippage of the heel.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

In addition to the lasts already mentioned, here are some other JL Paris lasts that I have experience with:


*8896* -- This is a "sus-square" (suspicion of a square-toe) last in the mold of the EG 606 that JL Paris uses for the three-eyelet V-front Perrier, the demi-chasse Bordor with Dover-style apron and toe stitching, and a few other models. One of my favorites.
*9795* -- another classic round-toe last along the lines of the 8695, used for the William double-buckle monkstrap. I like it better than the 8695 because the toe looks slightly more angular to me and because it fits me better in the heel.
*3198* -- a loafer last used for the split-toe penny loafer Campus. Nothing much to say about it other than that it is a classic blunt-toe last.
*6000* -- another loafer last. It has a round toe with high walls, and it is used on the unlined Venetian loafer Chester that is one of my favorite JL Paris loafers.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Lobb certainly has no shortage of lasts. My favorite is actually the rather classic, round toed *8695*, in large part because I get the best fit with it. I have always found the *7000 *a bit too elongated and roomy in the forefoot. The *1105* last is, in many respects, the next generation of the 7000 last -- a rather classic rounded toe shape with some sleekness but modified in the forefoot in an effort to give a better fit to more people. While the 1105 actually looks a bit wider across the widest part of the foot, it is designed to fit a bit more securely. In some respects, it appears to be a move back toward the 8695 but a tad more elegant. Here are a few more to add to the mix:


*1098* -- somewhat elongated round toe casual last

*4098 *-- sleek, rather keen round toed casual last

*4596* -- slightly squared-toe casual last

*4800* -- chiseled toe

*9001* -- another chiseled toe last

*9801* -- rather traditional round toe shape


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

Jcusey and Medwards (or anyone else): Where does the 5445 fit in vis-a-vis toe form and sleekness?


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Roger said:


> Jcusey and Medwards (or anyone else): Where does the 5445 fit in vis-a-vis toe form and sleekness?


Sorry, Roger. I'm not familiar with 5445. At least, I'm not consciously aware of being familiar with it. Which model on that last are you considering?


----------



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

What models are made on the 4800 or 9001 lasts? I don't recall having seen those lasts.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

hopkins_student said:


> What models are made on the 4800 or 9001 lasts? I don't recall having seen those lasts.


The Chelmer is on 4800:

The Cornhill is on 9001:










(I found both images via von Rothbart's Shoe Pictorial Index thread on SF.)


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

jcusey said:


> Sorry, Roger. I'm not familiar with 5445. At least, I'm not consciously aware of being familiar with it. Which model on that last are you considering?


The Norway--and possibly some of its successors.


----------

